# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: انجام جمع و تفریق دو عدد در مبنای ۲

## xerror

سلام چطور میتونم در زبان اسمبلی مثلا دو عدد را در مبنای دو با هم جمع کنم؟؟

----------


## fazel-d

جمع و تفریق به صورت باینری انجام می شه؟
مثلا وقتی AX رو برابر با 7 قرار می دین AX=0000000 0000111B می شه
و مبنا توو کامپیوتر همین 0و1 هشستش.

----------


## fazel-d

جمع و تفریق به صورت باینری انجام می شه؟
مثلا وقتی AX رو برابر با 7 قرار می دین AX=0000000 0000111B می شه
و مبنا توو کامپیوتر همین 0و1 هشستش.

Add    Ax, 10

----------


## PASOKH

سلام دوست عزیز
جمع رو با دستور های add و adc و همچنین تفریق رو با sub و sbb می تونید انجام بدید.
مثلا
add ax,9
sub ax,9
adc ax,9 البته این جمع بارقم نقلی
sbb ax,9 این تفریق بارقم نقلی(بیت قرضی)

----------


## sayer4030

سلام.چگونه به صورت تئوری دو عدد منفی رو با هم جمع کنیم.
مثلا برای اعداد 68- و 39- وقتی به مبنای 2 میبریم و جمع میکنیم جوابش درست در نمیاد.حواهشا راهنمایی کنید.
68-:10111100 
39-:11011001
(68-) + (39-) ==110010101 من این جواب رو بدست آوردم که فک میکنم اشتباهه.اول اینکه جواب 9 بیتیه ، دوم اینکه فک میکنم حاصل جمع این دو عدد 107- میشه.
خواهشا راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون.

----------

